# Mail came......



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

and I got an awesome surprise......I wanna thank D. Nelson for the free shooters....If I can figure out how to put the bands on I will be ok.......

























thanks D!!!!


----------



## troutokie (May 4, 2014)

Maybe try stapling them? Bailing wire and duct tape? Just kidding, They look like great shooters.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

being a noob I was just gonna try gorilla glue......lolol


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

No need for grooves, cut some thin strips from an old bandset and wrap and tuck them tight. I could pull 107s on them. Tweak your pouch!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Like this.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

This should help.

Also, watch "Pfshooter" on Youtube, he is the pfs guru.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I have never noticed....why do we tie them on the backside???? I have been shooting wrong....


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

That's just what he prefers. He is just saying the makers mark is on the front. You could tie them on the front or back on that slingshot in the video and it would shoot the same.


----------

